
Show HN: Profiling Your AWS Lambda Functions with Python - kolanos
https://read.iopipe.com/a-tale-of-two-fibonacci-lambda-functions-6d4504d0b0ae
======
kolanos
More on Python profiling: [https://github.com/iopipe/iopipe-python#profiler-
plugin](https://github.com/iopipe/iopipe-python#profiler-plugin)

Node.js profiling: [https://github.com/iopipe/iopipe-js-
profiler](https://github.com/iopipe/iopipe-js-profiler)

Java profiling: [https://github.com/iopipe/iopipe-
java/blob/master/PROFILER.m...](https://github.com/iopipe/iopipe-
java/blob/master/PROFILER.md)

